# Auto shotgun choice?



## CORNFED500 (Apr 22, 2014)

Recently sold my benelli m1 looking to replace so concussed to many choice reason for changing is my benelli was 24 inch barrel was looking for best all around 
Auto one for skeet and dove possibly little duck plus 26" or  28"

Gun interest
Benelli
Beretta 
stoger
Browning


----------



## outside13 (Apr 23, 2014)

Have always been a Remington and Browning fan, guns purchased in the 80's-90's, 1187's and A-5's, never any problems at all, son started hunting and he asked for a Benelli SBE II, looked for two years, but just could'nt bring myself to spend the money on one, found a used one a year old that looked like new, but for a couple hundred off price of new, after shooting and totting it around a bit, will be my choice for  next auto.


----------



## bsanders (Apr 23, 2014)

Have you looked at the winchester sx3?


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a new Browning A5 and it is great but it cost, I also have a SX3 and it is a great gun to. I hunt Salt water ducks and they have done well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 25, 2014)

Find a Benelli M1 with a longer barrel.


----------



## Randy (Apr 25, 2014)

Dang?  I love my Benelli M1 with the 24" barrel.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 26, 2014)

Randy said:


> Dang?  I love my Benelli M1 with the 24" barrel.



Me too!


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 27, 2014)

Go for the classic look and find a good used wood/blue Remington 1100.  Then get a Remchoke barrel for it if it doesn't have one already.


----------



## florida boy (May 2, 2014)

remington versamax


----------



## rospaw (May 2, 2014)

oldstick said:


> go for the classic look and find a good used wood/blue remington 1100.  Then get a remchoke barrel for it if it doesn't have one already.



x2.


----------



## killerv (May 6, 2014)

gonna be hard to replace an M1! You should have just found someone to swap barrels with.

I'd go with a benelli again.


----------



## irishredneck (May 9, 2014)

M1s are great guns! Stick with Benelli, SBE IIs are awesome.


----------



## bcspinks89 (May 11, 2014)

i love my stoger 3500. cheaper than the benelli.


----------



## godogs57 (May 12, 2014)

Don't like a jamanelli...love those Berettas...best made shotgun of all the brands you mentioned.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2014)

Remington of any kind paddle the boat with it chop bushes outthe way then shoot whatever you need too just fine


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 7, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Remington of any kind paddle the boat with it chop bushes outthe way then shoot whatever you need too just fine



Very true. I've used my 11-87 since 1987 for that and many other things like the killing of a bunch of ducks. I have missed one hunt in 27 years to a broken part.


----------



## George J (Aug 5, 2014)

A300 outlander is my new shotgun. It points really well and is light. I killed my turkey at about 60 yards.


----------



## jcountry (Aug 11, 2014)

I LOVE my Beretta A300!

Basspro puts it on sale every once in a while for @650.  That is a flat-out steal for such a high-quality gun!


----------



## TJay (Aug 11, 2014)

Beretta here too, 3901.


----------



## saltysenior (Aug 13, 2014)

I LOVE my Beretta A302


----------



## Big7 (Aug 13, 2014)

Remington Model 105 CTi II


----------

